# types of molds...



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Is there any types of mold that can't be used? I know glass can be used...plastic PVC, wood, anything else?

Thanks


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have molds made from wood that dh made for me, also some of the "Milky Way" molds, which are plastic (but don't put those in the oven!!), PVC pipes work well (but again, not in the oven), and I have used silicone baking molds for soap (and then never again for baking after that). Metal would NOT be a good idea (especially aluminum, as it reacts with the soap). People have also used cardboard boxes, though I haven't done that myself.


----------



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

I use cardboard boxes. I use a couple of cardboard greeting card boxes. I make soap in very small batches and I like the size of the eight bars I get from using both halves of the greeting card box I have; I use the bottom and the lid and cut each into four bars. I do line them with plastic wrap to make it easier to get the soap out.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I do use the commercial 9x13 baking pans from walmart that come with straight sides. I use the freezer wrap to line them with. My recipe using 55 oz of oil works perfect in them and they fit in my dehydrator.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

I've used cardboard boxes (lined with a kitchen garbage bag), wooden molds (lined with parchment paper (tore), freezer paper (stuck), plastic grocery sacks (hard to keep smooth, and plexi-glass/cutting board plastic (worked, but after a few batches started sticking)), and wooden molds coated with silicone caulk (only done 1 batch in that...the soap didn't gel, so it was taffy-like, but once I got it moving it came out cleanly. Needs more testing), plastic Milky Way Molds (didn't get a good gel)...and kitchen tupperware-type containers.

The hardest part is getting the soap *out*......I'm still working to perfect that!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

For getting soap out, two hours in the freezer works wonders, soap pops right out of most molds. The pipe molds I run under hot water and they slide right out too.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Jennifer.....do you oil your pipe molds? I had been lining with freezer paper but got tired of soap seeping through the seam so I tried oiling it with mineral oil which I found difficult to do. I still ended up popping it in the freezer for a bit. It pushed out easily but then the soap was wet with condensation and took awhile to dry out to where I could handle it. Not a big deal really but just wondering if the mineral oil had something to do with it.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Not Jennifer - but we put a valve on the lid of my PVC pipe molds, and use the air compressor to "blow" them out. I don't line or oil or anything - just pour the soap in, let it gel, and take it to the garage when it's time to de-mold.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My dh made one of those valve lids. I guess I should dig it out. I don't make a lot of round soaps so I question my methods every time I do. LOL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

A commercial soap maker friend of mine uses huge wooden boxes that her husband makes and lines them with contractor garbage bags. They (he retired early to work in the soap house) pour 10 molds at a time, and pour one day a week for 8 hours. 40 molds fit on her racks and there were 10 racks in her soaphouse. They unmold, cut and wrap soaps for 2 days, they clean molds and get batches of butters and oils together for 1 day, soap one day and use 1 day to order, to do all the extras like bring in shipments and send out boxes of soap to their retail stores. They are off weekends, and that is retirement! Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That sounds like my kind of system.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

No kidding.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Thankyou for all of the replies!


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Just in case anybody's interested. I make hundreds of round soaps a week for a hotel & now some B & Bs & guest houses/lodges. I do use a small amount of mineral oil in my 2.5 dia pvc molds. I use a long handled bottle brush to distribute the oil. I never did get the valves to push out my logs but by now they are so well seasoned they pop out easily. Always put your soap filled molds in the freezer for 2 hours min. They will come out easily with a pusher of some type. I use a solid 2.25 inch dia. wooden rolling pin. Easy as pie. Takes a couple of minutes max to unmold 5 logs. This system works. Not especially pretty or hi tech but it get's the job done quick & easy. 

I just got my custom made Tank. I am so happy with that dang cutter!! I can cut 80 perfect bars in a few minutes. 

The round soaps are so popular. I can sell all that I can make. B & Bs & small boutique hotels love them for their guests. I make sure that to include my info on the labels so that the guest can contact me for more soap. And they do! We're all looking for our niche. This may be something that works for you, too.

Jenny


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Jenny....how thick do you cut them? It seems like 2.5" round would be a bit big for the few uses in a hotel room. My travel soaps are 2.5 x 1.75 and about .5 inch thick.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Kathy, they are about 2.25 dia. finished & I cut them 5/8" thick. The hotel & B & Bs want them to be a little more substantial than the usual little bars. I have offered the little rectangle soaps for several years now but the rounds are gaining in popularity. We have so many European & Asian travelers here nowadays - they seem to expect more from their hosts. Like I said, it's a niche.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

As Jenny said and myself, the freezer for 2 hours works wonders. Yes, there may be some condensation as the soap thaws, but the method works for me. I cut my soap after they are thawed and go about doing something else while I wait.


----------

